# WOC - Benefit



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 16, 2010)

I've heard so many good things about this brand but I find them HIGHLY overrated. Everytime I go into Sephora to swatch something (usually a box powder or high beam etc.) It ends up looking horribly ashy chalky or it simply doesn't show up at all. Have you ladies found anything you like, because I really want to love Benefit!


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2010)

I adore the cream eyeshadows! Perfect on their own and under powder eyeshadows. I have flatter me, bunny hop, strut and skinny jeans. I also love moonbeam highlighter, highbrow and Dallas blush.


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 17, 2010)

It took me awhile to take the plunge to buy something from Benefit but they had a great set at Sephora that I couldn't pass up once so I finally got some stuff.

Here are the items I like:

Highbeam (liquid highlighter): Lately I've been really into mixing this into my foundation to add some dewiness to my skin. I do not like the nail polish applicator and something like strobe cream/liquid could probably give you similar results but it's a nice product.

Hoola (bronzer): This is a super finely milled matte bronzer. For me the best part is that it is matte which makes it great to contour with (doesn't look to obvious). I really like this. The box is fun but not good for travel. 

Creaseless cream shadow in RSVP: A shimmery champagne like color. I really like this. It is perfect for those days I'm in a rush but still want to look nice. I add this all over the lid and then add a crease color and I'm ready to go. I am definitely going to pick up more of this in the future (probably skinny jeans and strut next).


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2010)

I'd say try the lip products. I have one of the new lipglosses & lipsticks and I'm happy with them.  However the blush, bronzer, foundation and cream shadows were a miss for me.


----------



## laulovesbilly (Aug 17, 2010)

I only have two things from Benefit the Bad Gal Pencil and their pressed powder Get Even in #03 Dark. I paid $30 for it and have uses it a handful of times in the dead of winter when I'm at my palest. It is way too yellow for my skin. Definitely overrated.


----------



## kittykit (Aug 17, 2010)

Love Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadows and Full-Finish & Silky-Finish lipsticks.


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

The badgal mascara is comparable to Dior show. I actually prefer badgal to diorshow because there is less clumping.


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 17, 2010)

Ooooh I love benefit!

Hoola - really good for light contouring!

Moon beam - really gives you an awesome glow to your skin, mix it with foundation or use it after your blush

Browzing in medium - perfect for my brows! take abit more time when compared to a pencil but i dig this! 

Bad gal mascara - it is really really natural looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coralista - a really universally flattering coral-ly colour

Hope this helps you abit!


----------



## Inamorata (Aug 17, 2010)

Coralista is one of my favourites! Try Posietint also - works wonderfully as both a blush and a lipstain


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 17, 2010)

I love Maybe Baby perfume! I've never tried any of the other products even though BadGal mascara was at the top of my want list for a while.


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 17, 2010)

I got the celebutante box and really like it. I also like Georgia as a face powder, bad  gal mascara and benetint lipbalm.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2010)

A long time ago, benefit has some beautiful lip colors.  similar to what is being offered in fab felines and I adored them. i brought multiples of them often. and once  they discontinued them, their lipstick selection hasn't been the same since.    i haven't really brought anything from them since.   

i think their powders in a box are cute, but i can never really commit to anything.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 18, 2010)

i have their Bad Gal Mascara and its fab. But my general feeling about Benefit is that they are not WOC friendly...


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 18, 2010)

i swear by the brow zings!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2010)

The ladies at the counter are SOOO nice, but unfortunately, no. The products aren't friendly to darker skin...


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_The ladies at the counter are SOOO nice, but unfortunately, no. The products aren't friendly to darker skin..._

 
Many of their products aren't unfortunately. The powder foundations, concealers etc don't have a good range at all. I'm shocked such a major brand sold in department stores has such a limited shade range. Benefit also started out of San Francisco which is such a diverse city you would think they'd want to create makeup for all different skintones.

I'd love to see them branch out. Sephora often has nice sets or beauty minis from them I like, but there is always at least one product I can't wear out of the bunch which is a bummer.


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh moon beam! It's     awesome. Maybe their face stuff isn't woc friendly, but  I think their  eyeshadows and lip stuff is well pigmented.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Many of their products aren't unfortunately. The powder foundations, concealers etc don't have a good range at all. I'm shocked such a major brand sold in department stores has such a limited shade range. Benefit also started out of San Francisco which is such a diverse city you would think they'd want to create makeup for all different skintones.

I'd love to see them branch out. Sephora often has nice sets or beauty minis from them I like, but there is always at least one product I can't wear out of the bunch which is a bummer._

 

they used to have a range of WOC friendly colors years ago. I used to buy from them often.   don't know why they changed up


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 19, 2010)

The cream shadows are amazing!  I use Tattle Tale (think MAC Nylon in a cream shadow form) as a base for my eyeshadows and it stays on all day.  I love it.

Posietint is also a really pretty pink gel stain too!

I've tried a ton of Benefit products, and honestly the brand on the whole is really a hit-or-miss.  They're marketed more for people in a hurry or multi-purpose products....with cute (but sometimes impractical) packaging.


----------



## Sass (Aug 19, 2010)

I tried some of the Posie Tint that came in my 500 perk gift from Sephora and it doesn't show on my skin.  Oh well.  Tossing.

I have the brown highlight pencil...can't remember the name and I like that.

I like everything else in the perk gift including the creaseless eyeshadow.  Didn't try the primer yet.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmm, I'd prefer to keep using MUFE Aqua Creams or MAC paint pots which I adore but maybe I'll pickup one of their Creaseless shadows. I like the idea of them being multifunctional. 

None of the boxes have worked for me, that I'm sure of. 

But I think i'll take the plunge and get moonbeam/highbeam and benetint.


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 20, 2010)

I have no love for this brand. I went to an event hosted by them a few weeks back and as I looked around the Benefit store wondered "Why am I here?! Nothing in here suits me".

I bought Highbeam, Benetint and Brow Zings (which dried up and turned into a rock!) years ago and they were all sold/disposed of after a couple of months.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 2, 2011)

I went to an event hosted by them a few months ago which came about as many of the UK based WOC bloggers were talking about how Benefit products weren't suitable for our skintones.

  	I turned up at the event along with many other bloggers and the Benefit makeup artist started applying makeup to a WOC model.  I only point out that the model was a WOC as it was an event aimed at us ladies so it would make sense to have a WOC model. 

  	Anyway, I had high hopes for the event.  I was hoping that perhaps they would either a)show us new products that were aimed at the WOC market or b)that they would show us how we can apply their products and get a decent payoff.

  	I was quite let down when all the makeup artist did was shade the model's brows in, apply some mascara and a blusher which really didn't suit her skin.  She also applied a lipstick/lipgloss combo but left it at that.  The makeup she applied didn't really do much to change anyone's mind (we did discuss this).  I was expecting the model have eyeshadow applied to her lids as this has happened at nearly every other makeup event I have been to (aimed at bloggers).

  	Quite a shame really but I did find that their lipglosses are very pigmented..as are they creaseless shadows.  They really don't budge all day but only a few of hte shades from the range are suitable for us.  I like Get Figgy the best.

  	Also, I know I sound quite ungrateful but I do appreciate the gesture that they took time out to have an event for WOC but I do wish it had been a bit better thought out..


----------



## shontay07108 (May 2, 2011)

Benefit is a joke to me. They have cutesy names, but they just don't cut it. I also think everything looks pretty cheap. The only decent product they have are the crease shadows in the pots. They are ok, but not great. The brand just turns me off after I've tried many times to like it. I put it in the same boat as Smashbox when it comes to products actually performing. I call Smashbox, Benefit and Stila the trio of fail at my Sephora.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 3, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Benefit is a joke to me. They have cutesy names, but they just don't cut it. I also think everything looks pretty cheap. The only decent product they have are the crease shadows in the pots. They are ok, but not great. The brand just turns me off after I've tried many times to like it. I put it in the same boat as Smashbox when it comes to products actually performing. I call Smashbox, Benefit and Stila the trio of fail at my Sephora.



 	I do like Benefit's Gilded pencil but then again, you can find a pencil like that quite easily.  

  	Re. Smashbox and Stila, I find they're hit and miss.  I have a Smashbox stripy shadow set (five strips of shadow) and also a quad.  The quad is really pigmented but the stripy one is terrible.  The same is true of Stila, I have their quad which I find is really pigmented but a lot of their shadows are hit and miss.

  	I quite like how pigmented the Benefit glosses are though, that was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## afulton (May 3, 2011)

reesesilverstar said:


> The ladies at the counter are SOOO nice, but unfortunately, no. The products aren't friendly to darker skin...



 	I thought this too!  Due to the hype of their products, I keep trying to give them a go but could never find anything flattering to my skin tone. The blushes are ashy to me.  The only one that worked was Bella Bamba but I have so many other similar one I didn't see the need to splurge on it.  

  	I was trying the High Beam highlighter but it disappears in my skin.  The Erase Paste is another story. :-(  I just wish they would consider brown girls a little more.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 5, 2011)

Everything I've swatched from that line has been crappola on my skin so I don't even pay attention to blogger swatches.  Plus I find it weird that they use so many images of people on their products yet none of the images are even slightly diverse.

  	I'll stick with Nars, Urban Decay, and Lorac when I'm itching to drop cash at Sephora for makeup, lol.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 5, 2011)

I've never bought anything from this brand. That should say enough. lol


----------



## crazeddiva (May 6, 2011)

I live and die by the BadGal eye products! Mascara, liners, love it!  The only lip porduct i can use is the Benetint Lip Balm.

  	But as a NW45, most of the products just don't work with me.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 11, 2011)

I love the BadGal Waterproof mascara. It hasn't flaked on me and it's a good defining mascara.


----------



## Vixxan (May 22, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Benefit is a joke to me. They have cutesy names, but they just don't cut it. I also think everything looks pretty cheap. The only decent product they have are the crease shadows in the pots. They are ok, but not great. The brand just turns me off after I've tried many times to like it. I put it in the same boat as Smashbox when it comes to products actually performing. I call Smashbox, Benefit and Stila the trio of fail at my Sephora.



 	You are right on point with this one. Smashbox is just bad all around.  Stila is hit and miss, miss, miss. Benefit cream shadows are awesome and that's it.


----------



## femmepastiche (May 22, 2011)

Interesting some of you REALLY don't like Benefit...I find the exact opposite is true for me, and I wish I had much a lot more money to spend on this brand. I used to own a lot more Benefit about 5-6 years ago, when a lot of products like theirs weren't available in drugstores and drugstore makeup was still nowhere near where it is now. I had Dandelion and loved it, and I still have the Gilded, High Brow, and Eyebright pencils and love them, though I do admit you can find NYX [or other] dupes for all of them. That being said, I still absolutely love their cream shadows, their lipsticks, eyeshadows, Hello Flawless powder, Powdeflage, High Beam is great but there are other, better highlighters, I like Hoola for what it is but prefer cream bronzers for contouring, and, my two favorites - their Porefessional Primer and Erase Paste. Porefessional is one of the only primers thick enough to cover my big-ass, stubborn, blackheads, and Erase paste works amazing over it - on acne spots and under eyes. I also remember loving the Boi-Ing concealer when I used to wear it.

  	Kind of random, but I've always had amazing luck at their brow bar, and the benefit reps who've helped me have been nothing but nice.


----------



## lenchen (May 24, 2011)

gabi03 said:


> i have their Bad Gal Mascara and its fab. But my general feeling about Benefit is that they are not WOC friendly...



 	word! definitely not WOC Friendly imo


----------



## BrownEy3d (May 27, 2011)

A lot of their products arent WOC friendly, HOWEVER, they do have some shining stars, like their creaseless cream shadows, and what I've most recently tried (and am loving), their velvet eyeshadows. The e/s' are silky and pigmented!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 28, 2011)

Their creaseless shadows may be standouts, but I'm making it a point not to buy any products from them. They're not reaching out to my demographic, so I'm not reaching out my credit card to them... Period...


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 30, 2011)

You're not the only one. I only buy the Brow Zings Powder and the BadGal Waterproof Mascara and regular Mascara. I wish they would aim for a WOC demographic like they used to. I just wondered what happened to that with Benefit.


reesesilverstar said:


> Their creaseless shadows may be standouts, but I'm making it a point not to buy any products from them. They're not reaching out to my demographic, so I'm not reaching out my credit card to them... Period...


----------



## cocofiere (Jun 21, 2011)

I used to work for the brand (2010-11) and none of the product they gave me when I started (Hoola, a Get Even powder, etc) looked good on me. The concealer (3 is the darkest shade) was horrendous on my skin tone and the powder made me look like a corpse.  So, I wore other brands (including drugstore) when working and got rid of all my freebies at random.  Bella Bamba didn't rock my world nor did Girl Meets Pearl (okay but overpriced and over-hyped).  The original Bad Gal is cool but it dries out rather quickly for $19.  I'm a little lighter than NC 50 most of the year and NC 50 in summer, if that helps.  They dropped the darker shades they had in the early 2000's (I worked the counter sometimes back then as well) and the undertones in the newer "supposedly brown girl-friendly" shades give us gray face.  My money goes elsewhere.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't even look at Benefit like that. When WOC are asked about their go to brands I hear MAC, Bobbi Brown, NARS e.g. Benefit never even comes up. It's unfortunate that Benefit as a department store brand is still limited. I'm no business major but common sense says if you open up options to ALL skintones you'll make more money and those women will rave about your brand causing other women to want to try it...duh Benefit.


----------

